# Not really prepping but



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

This ole lady surpassed her doctors expectations and is deems off all restriction and able to go on with my life unrestricted by lifting limits, oh yeah. He said I am doing better then patients 1/4 of my age, did he just call me old. Back to the gym in the morning and try to attempt once again to build the muscles I lost.


----------



## Any Beastie (Mar 19, 2021)

Aging with grace, sounds like. Nice to hear its possible.


----------



## Ranger710Tango (Feb 27, 2021)

Megamom134 said:


> This ole lady surpassed her doctors expectations and is deems off all restriction and able to go on with my life unrestricted by lifting limits, oh yeah. He said I am doing better then patients 1/4 of my age, did he just call me old. Back to the gym in the morning and try to attempt once again to build the muscles I lost.


Congratulations, I want to encourage you speak with a good sports medicine therapist if one is available to you. Let them elvaluate your particular issues and develop a plan to strengthen your weaknesses and protect you from being injured while accomplishing your new goals.

Glad to hear someone’s getting better ! 👍


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Ranger710Tango said:


> Congratulations, I want to encourage you speak with a good sports medicine therapist if one is available to you. Let them elvaluate your particular issues and develop a plan to strengthen your weaknesses and protect you from being injured while accomplishing your new goals.
> 
> Glad to hear someone’s getting better ! 👍


 I get a free trainer at the gym, well it is included in my gym fees so I will ask him what he thinks to strengthen my arm and shoulder. It is sure easier to get deconditioned then reconditioned.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

If maintaining good health isn't the paramount of prepping, what is?
With optimal health, you need less help in numerous aspects of life.
Well done!


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

One more cup or two of coffee and then I am off to the gym. I love being able to sit outside and listen to the birds while I sip on my coffee and watch the yard critters.
Can't believe it was in the 20s on Wednesday and 84 yesterday.


----------

